# Campgrounds near Mio



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Anybody know of a good campground close to Mio with showers?


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

There are two in Mio.
One is on 72 in the center of town. I believe its called Mio Pine Acres.
http://www.michcampgrounds.com/cgi-bin/arvcmi_webpage.cgi?recnum=81

The other is a county campground behind Glens Market in town. I like the county one better. Its open till Dec. first and is at the top of the Mio dam. 
http://www.theenchantedforest.com/oscodacountypark/


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got many great memories of camping at Oscoda County Park.
I haven't been there in years but my family used to camp there every summer when I was younger. It is a very nice place to camp. I'd recommend that site for sure.


----------

